# crimping or soldering lugs and terminal ends



## timsmcm (Mar 21, 2009)

what is the best tool for crimping 8 and 6 gauge wire? or do you just like to solder the ends on? My small crimping tool will not do anything bigger than 10 gauge wire.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Mar 21, 2009)

I would solder them if you can.


----------



## Zum (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know if it was right but I used a torch(acetylene) for 6 gauge.Didn't think I'd get the wires hot enough with a soldering gun.


----------



## redbug (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd us my robo crimp.... hydraulic crimping tool


----------



## dunk50 (Mar 22, 2009)

I do both but you need a better crimping tool. Lowes has one in the electrical department. It's longer than the small ones and much heavier. I just crimped several 6 and 8 gauge and it works very well.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 22, 2009)

You can use a hammer


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 23, 2009)

Can you tell me what tool that you got from lowes I have looked at two lowes and can not find it and the workers that are there do not know what I am talking about


----------



## dunk50 (Mar 23, 2009)

This link will show you what it looks like. I couldn't find it online at Lowes but thats where I bought it. It was under $20 so it's not a channel lock brand but it's the same type. 

https://www.amazon.com/Chanellock-Crimping-Plier-Cutter-Insulated/dp/B000189GWY


----------



## redbug (Mar 23, 2009)

this is what i have nothing like 6 tons of pressure to insure a solid connection...

https://www.e-photon.com/Catalog/HUSKIE-TOOLS/REC-CN558;jsessionid=0a010b421f43ac7a9aa989a84996a711fdb5368cc331.e3eSc38TaNqNe34Pa38Ta3aKaxf0


one of the perks of the job


----------



## sccamper (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a pair like in Dinks link. Different brand, but same design. You can crimp with a large pair of pliers as long as you dont just crimp it flat. It must be bent in at some point so the crimp can reduce in size. If you ever plain on crimping more than twice, get a good crimper. 

I crimp and solder every wire connection. Get the wire hot and sweet the solder in like copper plumbing.


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 24, 2009)

that crimper will only go down to 10 awg. I need some thing to crimp 8 t0 6 awg wire and lugs


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 24, 2009)

i always just used a vise for 4 or 6 awg


----------



## russ010 (Mar 24, 2009)

you can use bolt cutters if you have a pair... there is actually a notch under the bottom side for that

You can also use a punch and a hammer, then use self-fusing electrical tape or a ton of electrical tape


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 25, 2009)

when you solder and crimp do you crimp the lug first then solder or the other way around and which solder do you use? Is standard lead tin solder with rosin core ok like the stuff you get at radio shack? And also can you use a butane torch to do the sweating? I have sweat lots of copper plumbing but no electrical. I have soldered lots of electrical with an Iron though, but dont think my iron will get hot enough for big lugs


----------



## Tennwalkinghorse (Mar 26, 2009)

Zum said:


> I don't know if it was right but I used a torch(acetylene) for 6 gauge.Didn't think I'd get the wires hot enough with a soldering gun.


 2X


----------



## poolie (Mar 29, 2009)

This looks like another possible solution for the larger gauge wires which uses a setscrew instead of crimping.

https://www.usahardware.com/inet/shop/item/30220/icn/20-067553/thomas_betts/l70.htm

I saw them at HomeDepot the other day.


----------



## timsmcm (Mar 30, 2009)

I am using a soft point nosed punch and then solder works like a charm. Sweat it just like copper pipe.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 3, 2009)

I use lugs to connect 8 gauge wire.






Look for them in the electrical department.

I also use die-electrica grease on all my connections. It stops corrosion and I dont need to spend the time soldering/shrink wrapping every connection. Look for it in the electrical section too. Also use it on all your light bulb sockets, truck, trailer, and boat. I never have trouble with flickering lights, or corrosion.


----------



## sccamper (Apr 7, 2009)

timsmcm said:


> when you solder and crimp do you crimp the lug first then solder or the other way around and which solder do you use? Is standard lead tin solder with rosin core ok like the stuff you get at radio shack? And also can you use a butane torch to do the sweating? I have sweat lots of copper plumbing but no electrical. I have soldered lots of electrical with an Iron though, but dont think my iron will get hot enough for big lugs


Crimp then solder.
Rosin core ok.
I use small butane torch for everything.


----------



## thudpucker (Apr 9, 2009)

NASA dont like Solder or heat of any kind on the wire connections.
Crimp only!

There's lots of ways to crimp, but the best thing to have is a real crimping tool.


----------

